

Percona XtraDB Cluster: Setting up a simple cluster - tdieds
http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2013/09/23/percona-xtradb-cluster-setting-simple-cluster/

======
druiid
Just an FYI. We use XtraDB Cluster in a relatively high-transaction, high-
performance configuration, so feel free to ask me anything about it!

It's a great setup (although you have to work with it, just like most sql
clustering setups out there, you can't just throw anything on it and hope it
sticks).

~~~
jdjb
How high is your write load? We considered using it recently but used
ndbcluster instead since XtraDB Cluster doesn't actually shard writes (iirc it
only returns a write as "complete" after enough nodes report the write as
being finished so it's actually slower than writing to a single master). Is
there a way to use it to linearly partition writes?

~~~
jmngomes
Did you consider Gizzard for sharding writes? Can you share why not?

~~~
druiid
Well while this question doesn't really apply to me.. I can at least say one
reason not to use Gizzard is that it's deprecated now.

~~~
jmngomes
Didn't know it had been deprecated, it seemed like a great tool for scaling
databases. Anyone know why?

------
taf2
Disabling iptables - which is unfortunate that's the part that IMO can be
tricky, maybe someone here has set things up with iptables?

~~~
druiid
Iptables is easy. You just need the following ports open: 3306, 4567, 4444,
4568.

I can say that getting it working with selinux is a pain. I have a TE file
available if someone needs to get it working which I can upload somewhere.

~~~
taf2
That is easy - why is it disabled in the howto I wonder... And yeah, would be
awesome if you shared your selinux te files

~~~
druiid
Your wish, is my command:
[https://github.com/justicel/selinux.git](https://github.com/justicel/selinux.git)

~~~
taf2
thanks!

